# East of England PCTs agree NICE guidelines



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

As above really

http://www.escg.nhs.uk/default.asp?id=83

This includes 3 NHS funded IVF cycles

East of england includes

Essex
Hertfordshire
Bedfordshire
Luton
Cambridgeshire
Peterborough
Norfolk
Suffolk
Great Yarmouth and Waveney


----------

